# Full wrap handle for ms362



## NHLogger151 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just curious if anyone knows of an aftermarket dealer that sells a full wrap handle for a ms362. Local Stihl dealership wants $180 for the handle. Is this fair?


----------



## DavisL. (Jun 8, 2017)

I just checked eBay...the first one is 55.00 plus 10.95 shipping. The second one is 99.00 and free shipping. I didn't look any further.
So id say the 180.00 price isn't close to fair.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NHLogger151 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply but those handles are the stock handle for the ms362. Im looking for the full wrap handle that comes stock on the ms362 R. Was hoping maybe someone on here knew of an aftermarket company that makes one for under $180. Guess we'll keep looking


----------



## DavisL. (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok Nhlogger151... Sorry but I understand. I will be following and looking for you. 

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 9, 2017)

The 362R is $800, the regular 362 $750 at my dealer. That's with a 20" bar.

I just got the R. The $50 more gets a larger clutch cover, dual felling dogs and a 3/4 wrap steel handlebar.

Not sure why just the handlebar would be $180?
Before I bought new I priced used... around $550-650 with shipping.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, insane price on it, I have connections and can not get one under $177, not that I want one, but I figure the majority of sales are to city, state fire departments and such, I do not like a full wrap for tree work. You would figure that there has to be an after market one somewhere tho.
Jeff


----------



## tinmanxx (Jun 10, 2017)

Pro Safety makes full wrap handle bars. Not sure about a 362. They do make one for a 036.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 10, 2017)

Does Stihl make a full wrap for the 362?

I have 3/4 wraps on the 362 and a 460. Can't say I've ever used the handle on the "wrong" side. I just cut with the top of the bar instead. Would need to have a pretty tall stump otherwise.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 11, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Does Stihl make a full wrap for the 362?
> 
> I have 3/4 wraps on the 362 and a 460. Can't say I've ever used the handle on the "wrong" side. I just cut with the top of the bar instead. Would need to have a pretty tall stump otherwise.



They do on the MS362-R, (R is for Rescue).
Jeff


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 11, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> They do on the MS362-R, (R is for Rescue).
> Jeff



I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a rescue version of the 362. The R version of the 362 is the one with the wrap handle. I think the only rescue saw they make is built on the 461. And regarding 3/4 vs full wrap, I don't think stihl makes a full wrap for anything (these days anyway). They call it a wrap handlebar, but they're all 3/4 style.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 11, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a rescue version of the 362. The R version of the 362 is the one with the wrap handle. I think the only rescue saw they make is built on the 461. And regarding 3/4 vs full wrap, I don't think stihl makes a full wrap for anything (these days anyway). They call it a wrap handlebar, but they're all 3/4 style.



Ah, got it.
Jeff


----------

